# Columbia with a dana transmission



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 2 columbia bikes with a dana 3 speed transmission, did this come factory? And can any one tell me thier year and value? Thanks


----------



## bairdco (Oct 4, 2010)

the Dana transmission came out in the early 70's. Sears carried them, but i doubt there were any bikes that they came factory on. your bikes look older than that, so it was probably someone hot-rodding them.

i bought an NOS Dana for 15 bucks on ebay, but i've seen them go for more. 

i hated mine. set it up on a bike, and went from a great riding cruiser with an easy gear, to a bike with a hard, harder, and impossible to pedal gear ratio.

they are well made, though. Dana makes racing trannys for cars and trucks.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for that info. Bairdco


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 4, 2010)

I picked up this hot rodded chopper at a swap meet last year with the same dana transmission modified with a "jockey" style stick shift to replace the twist grip shifter. It's a difficult bike to mount and ride, but a crowd pleaser wherever I take it. I took it to the local cruise night a while back and it drew more of a crowd than any car there. I did some research and found an article in the May 1974 Popular Science (page 82). It was produced by Dana Cycle Systems in Northwood Ohio, and was reported to be a Schwinn dealer option. It was also listed in the 1974 Sears catalog. Dana specifications are as follows: Primary Drive - planetary. Gear ratios: 1st gear: 2.7-1, 2nd gear: 3.6-1, 3rd gear: 4.9-1. Hope this helps.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are Newsboy Specials, likely from the mid 60s, but you can date them by the serial number, which is on the sprocket side rear dropout, I think!


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats the one, my 3rd gear seems to freeze up, might just need oiling, The serial numbers give me the date of a 1965, anyone know what bikes like these might be worth? and Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 5, 2010)

STRAIGHT UP said:


> The serial numbers give me the date of a 1965, anyone know what bikes like these might be worth? and Thanks again for the info.




Generally speaking, $150-200. They'd probably be easier to sell w/a stock Columbia star sprocket and swept-fin chain guard.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 5, 2010)

K, Thanks Adam, Here's an up date,


----------

